# Not Eating



## rangerat1 (Dec 28, 2015)

OK so just got our 11 month old pup shipped in to us and he is not eating any of the kibble we put out. I have the Acana Lamb and Apple. He east the soft stuff, but am thinking of holding that till he eats some kibble. How many days do I do this? Anyone had same issue? He is active and fine and pooping regular.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

11 months?

Shipping + transition from first home to yours = Stress. 

Find out what he was being fed there and use it, at least until he settles in.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Try adding some warm water to the kibble.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

... or even some low sodium chicken broth. You can safely add little eating incentives without dramatically changing the calorie content. You can add a little bit of canned tuna or tuna "juice", or a little bit of the meat you had for your dinner. There is nothing wrong with doing that, as long as you're sensible about it.


----------

